# TEC Battery



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anybody know where to score these in the US? I found a place in San Diego that advertises them online but it may be vaporwear. Can I use any battery for my Focus Bold2 assuming I get the right cable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Check your messages, might have one for you


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I’m all ears Sparrow, message me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I found a few in stock at Amego in Canada. They gave me a great deal on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

